# Autosleeper Symbol damp?



## HH66

Anybody else experience damp in the storage space over the cab of a Symbol? Or any other type of van conversion? It's actually marking the stuff which lines the space and is very unsightly. It only happens in very cold weather which makes me wonder if it is condensation due to using the gas cooker. I've looked on top and can't see any way it can actually be a leak - and the van's been sitting outside in Cumbria for the past eighteen months, surely it would have been swimming in there by now if rainwater was leaking in.
Also, if it is condensation, any suggestions on what to do? I've thought of unscrewing the cupboard lining and forcing sponge between the two lining panels. Or not using the van when it's minus 17 outside!
Any thoughts would be much appreciated.
HH


----------



## dipsticks

This may help on this question >AutoSleeper Damp<

Good luck


----------



## HH66

Followed the link to the other thread on damp in Autosleepers vans and decided to contact Autosleepers. Got the following response within a couple of hours.
"It more than likely is condensation that is causing the staining. The problem area is where the spoiler for the Heki roof vent is situated, this causes a void above the roof panel/insulation and the outer skin of the roof. To overcome this issue remove the blind part of the Heki, loosen the screws of the main roof panel. lower the roof panel and add more insulation to fill the void this should put a stop to condensation forming in that area. To remove the stains fill an atmosphere spray bottle with water, with a small drop of Fairy liquid spray on the panel, wipe with a cloth, then again with a dry cloth, keep repeating until all the staining has been removed."
Thought this might help anyone else with a similar issue.
HH


----------



## HH66

Just a follow-up question about this discussion. Have been trying to work out what might be the best insulating material to stuff in the roof of my van. Thought sheep's wool loft insulation might be good but can't find any that's affordable apart form B&Q but they're out of stock.
Anybody got any suggestions for practical insulating material to stuff in quite a narrow gap?
Thanks


----------



## stonemarkate

*autosleeper damp*

We solved our damp problem by fitting a new roof light in the washroom although it looked OK it wasn't, then I used an ordinary domestic steam cleaner to remove the staining on the fabric. Worked very well and easily done.


----------



## ingram

The test of a brand new Auto-Sleeper in the latest CC magazine makes mention of condensation in the over-cab bed area causing wet bedding.

I lined the uninsulated overcab roof area in my Renault with camping mats. Fixed with double sided tape. Stopped all condensation. They are quite good insulation; come in various thicknesses.

Harvey


----------

